# Fireside Outdoor New Product Pre-Launch: VIBE 18oz Bluetooth Tumbler



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

With COVID, production delays, container delays, raw material shortages, and everything else product development for Fireside Outdoor has been slow over the past year. However, I am happy to announce we are back on track and have a gambit of really cool products coming down the pipeline through the end of this year.


I am happy to announce we will be launching the VIBE Tumbler in the middle of July.
The VIBE is an 18oz stainless steel tumbler that everyone is familiar with however, we’ve made a couple of improvements! The most obvious here is going to be the Bluetooth speaker attached to the bottom.









​
The sound engineers really outdid themselves on this speaker. The sound quality is excellent especially for a speaker this size. The speaker also has a built-in microphone so you can answer phone calls right from the speaker itself. This is handy if you're floating in the middle of the pool and someone calls. 

The speaker is also detachable so you can set it up in the middle of camp or next to the hot tub. It also has a string of LED lights that dance along with the music.
I have been in charge of trying these cups out in every different scenario (most of them involving alcohol) and the thing just flat out rocks. The speaker itself fits in cup holders so I've set it inside the cup holder of my golf cart to have my music playing while I shank balls into the water and it really makes it less frustrating. 


The other big improvement is in the lid. We went ahead and used the standard slide track but made it leak proof. The seals are so tight on this thing you actually have to open the slide to put the lid on otherwise the air pressure in the tumbler itself won’t let it seal.

We snuck a few other cool features into the cup like custom voice overs, but we’ll let everyone figure those out once they get it using em!

Initial offering is going to be for 12 colors











Everyday Retail on These is going to be $39.95 
All Pre-Orders will get a 25% Discount bringing that unit price down to $29.96 + Free Shipping

Check Em Out Here




Let me know if you guys have any questions and I'd be more than happy to answer. 

Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Was the original release slated for April 1st? Or am I just too un hip to understand?


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

jeffro said:


> Was the original release slated for April 1st? Or am I just too un hip to understand?


Shoot if I could keep track of all the pushed deadlines we've had this year I'd change my middle name to calendar. Fingers crossed the worst of that is behind us


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

I'll see if I can break it for ya!


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Senor D said:


> I'll see if I can break it for ya!


Water resistant ✔
Drop resistant ✔
Senor D resistant ?

As always if you do break our stuff let me know, I'm really good at filling out our warranty forms.


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

CampfireDefender said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> With COVID, production delays, container delays, raw material shortages, and everything else product development for Fireside Outdoor has been slow over the past year. However, I am happy to announce we are back on track and have a gambit of really cool products coming down the pipeline through the end of this year.
> 
> ...


Just ordered one. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordered one! Stoked for it to arrive next month!


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like these are gonna be landing this week, encourage anyone who wanted to pick one up to do it now when the pre-order sale is still running. 



Cheers, 
Triston


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got the email notification and didn't see 'Bluetooth' in the description...was wondering why a drink tumbler needed to be IPX7 waterproof 😂

add a FlasKap to one of these and I could really be annoying at pool parties!!


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> I just got the email notification and didn't see 'Bluetooth' in the description...was wondering why a drink tumbler needed to be IPX7 waterproof 😂
> 
> add a FlasKap to one of these and I could really be annoying at pool parties!!


I like the idea. No reason those caps wouldn't work 😈. Gonna have to buy one for real world product testing lol


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Just ordered 3 and hope to get them before our Main launch next week. 2nd day air shipping for free shows the same great customer service Triston has always had. His products are top notch and he has always taken care of any issues even because of user error. Great Company and Products. Thanks Triston


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Tristan, I really love your products and innovation, but I pray that nobody brings one of these things on any trip I'm on.. I love music and all, play multiple instruments, but the sounds of nature on a river trip trumps someone else's music every time.


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

MNichols said:


> Tristan, I really love your products and innovation, but I pray that nobody brings one of these things on any trip I'm on.. I love music and all, play multiple instruments, but the sounds of nature on a river trip trumps someone else's music every time.


Agreed. There's a time and a place for everything. Trying to connect with nature or riding a public bus, probably not the best spot for blasting music. On my back porch or paddle board on the lake with a few beers, much more appropriate lol


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

CampfireDefender said:


> Agreed. There's a time and a place for everything. Trying to connect with nature or riding a public bus, probably not the best spot for blasting music. On my back porch or paddle board on the lake with a few beers, much more appropriate lol


I completely agree, but you're posted on a river running website lol... It amazes me how many people simply can't do without their music in a wilderness setting.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I just received my Vibe this morning and I am super happy with this purchase. All my co-workers want one now, so expect more orders from Idaho! One of my cohorts suggested making the top of the speaker / bottom of the cup into a GRINDER. For cilantro, oregano and such....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Talk foodie to me!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> One of my cohorts suggested making the top of the speaker / bottom of the cup into a GRINDER. For cilantro, oregano and such...


Cilantro, Oregano and such... Yeah, right LOLOLOLOL I'm sure your cohort was thinking about grinding herbs, but not necessarily for cooking.

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

MNichols said:


> Cilantro, Oregano and such... Yeah, right LOLOLOLOL I'm sure your cohort was thinking about grinding herbs, but not necessarily for cooking.
> 
> Bwahahahahaha


Well, he does live in a van down by the river!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> Well, he does live in a van down by the river!


Indeed, good point!


----------

